# Kubota B2400 4WD tractor with FEL



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day all:

Have just recently purchased an older B2400 4WD Kubota tractor, and this needs some TLC of which I will attempt to give.

I have a question or two, I need a copy of the owners manual and a workshop or parts manual to enable me to fathom out a few things about the Kubota, I have never come across a tractor so small with so many levers mounted on either side of the seat and I am familiar with the larger JD's ,Deutz , Inters etc, most of the decals on the quadrants are not recognizable, hence the request.

Regards


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello FredM,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There are many internet sources of manuals for your Kubota. Have a look at ebay or amazon.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome Harry16, I did join this forum last year and when I tried to open the site, I was told I was unregistered ???.

I was able to get a copy of a manual for a JD L150 rider and a lot of helpful info on that particular machine, so I thought I may give the forum another go for the Kubota.

Regards


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Couple sites may help.

http://www.messicks.com/part/department/Kubota-B-BXShopManuals
tractordata.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you Thomas, have what I wanted
Regards


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you all, I was able to purchase and download a workshop manual.

Regards


----------

